# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  [Hỏi] Dấu hiệu nhỏ nhất cho thấy bộ nguồn yếu?

## canhotanbinh

chào mọi người, hiện tại mình đang dùng máy có cấu hình main g31-es2c . e6500 . 2 thanh ram . 2 hdd . vga 9500gt ( ram 3 128bit ) . và nguồn noname poca 450w. mình không an tâm với cái nguồn này khi dùng với cấu hình trên . hiện mình đang dùng bình thường không thấy dấu hiệu bất thường như máy tự rs, tắt máy, đơ máy, màn hình xanh, dump ... khi chơi game hay chạy ứng dụng. liệu mình có thể an tâm để sử dụng không ? ( nguồn này mình đã dùng đc gần 5 năm và mới lắp thêm vga ở trên nên thấy lo )

----------


## nholoiemnoi

mình nghĩ nguồn 450w vs cấu hình này là ổn rồi đấy, ko sao đâu cậu ah

----------


## quangcao3a

> mình nghĩ nguồn 450w vs cấu hình này là ổn rồi đấy, ko sao đâu cậu ah


nhưng mà nó là nguồn noname bạn ơi, không biết công suất thực của nó có đc khoảng 290w không nữa.

----------


## xvietsao

> nhưng mà nó là nguồn noname bạn ơi, không biết công suất thực của nó có đc khoảng 290w không nữa.


chính xác...không tới nổi đâu, giờ bạn thử test hệ thống với benmark, lúc nó kéo hình 3d bạn sẽ thấy biểu đồ khác biệt hoàn toàn, tốt nhất nếu bạn thường chơi games hay đồ họa nên thêm 2tr để tạu một bộ nguồn "công xuất thật" nhé (acbel...)

thank

----------

